# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή 2019

## ndlns

Είμαστε έτοιμοι για τις φετινές μας περιπέτειες. Τα ζευγάρια μπήκαν μαζί και στα τιμπράντο, με την ασυγκράτητη θηλυκιά του Ανδρέα, μπήκε ήδη φωλιά. Την ετοίμασε κιόλας! 

Στη συνέχεια έχουμε τα δύο ζευγάρια ρατζάκια. Δυστυχώς, προς το παρόν το ένα αρσενικό είναι μόνο του, γιατί η σύντροφός του αναρρώνει... 
Και, το κερασάκι στην τούρτα, το ζευγάρι με καρδερίνες, για πρώτη φορά! Ο αρσενικός δικός μου και η θηλυκιά προσφορά του Ανδρέα amastro, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ και μέσω του φόρουμ. Για να δούμε... 
ΥΓ: Ο αρσενικός δεν είναι βαλσαμωμένος, έτσι τον έπιασε η φωτογραφία... Χαχαχα 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό να γίνει καλά και το ρατσάκι και να συμπληρωθούν όλα τα ζευγάρια Νίκο.

----------


## MacGyver

Ο αρσενικός σου τζαπανιζει...

Με το καλό Νίκο

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντε με το καλο ρε!

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Νώντα, λες να κόλλησε από τα Japan που είχα; 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Νικο με το καλο!!!!!  Να πανε ολα καλα ευχομαι!!!!!

----------


## ndlns

Καλημέρα. Το πρώτο μας αυγουλάκι για φέτος είναι γεγονός! 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Καλημέρα. Το πρώτο μας αυγουλάκι για φέτος είναι γεγονός! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Καλή συνέχεια νικολα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ελα ρε Νικο,ετσι ετσι ΤΡΕΛΛΛΛΛΛΑΘΗΚΑ λεμε

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ραζακι? Ντιμπραντο? Δε ρωτάω αν είναι από τις καρδερίνες  :Scared0012: 

Με το καλό

----------


## ndlns

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά, και στα δικά σας! 
Τιμπράντο είναι Νώντα. Η θηλυκιά του Ανδρέα από πέρυσι είναι ασυγκράτητη... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## TZANNSPY

Όμορφες εικόνες...!!!
Καλή Αναπαραγωγική Χρόνια...!!!

----------


## gtsaka

Καλή αρχή Νίκο , γεμάτες φωλιές εύχομαι !!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλημέρα! Σήμερα είχαμε τις πρώτες δύο φετινές αφίξεις του πελαργού... Καλώς ήρθαν! 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Μπραβο νικο ευχομαι να γεμίσουν ολες οι φωλιές σου!!!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

Καλή αρχή Νίκο και καλό κουράγιο...

----------


## Sakislocal

Καλή αρχή Πατρίδα, καλοκλαρωτα και πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Τι ειπες τωρα ρε Νικο...

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Φτου φτου, Νικολα ωραίες εικόνες.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Νικόλα!!!!!!

----------


## fantomas

Καλοκλάρωτα φίλε μου !!

----------


## steliosjey

Μπράβο Νικόλα!!!

----------


## ndlns

Όσο πάμε πληθαίνουμε! Τα πεινασμένα στοματάκια έγιναν τέσσερα...

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ολα να βγουνε ολα Νικο!

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά στα τιμπράντο βγήκαν όλα τα αυγουλάκια και μεγαλώνουν οι πρώτοι πέντε νεοσσοί για φέτος. Σήμερα έβαλα και δαχτυλίδι στα δύο πιο μεγάλα μικρά.
Τα ρατζάκια είναι πιο συγκρατημένα...
Το ένα ζευγάρι, με τα πράσινα, έχει τέσσερα αυγά και η θηλυκιά κλωσσάει από χθες.
Τα κίτρινα, ενώ είχαν φωλιά με τέσσερα αυγά και κλωσσούσε από το Σάββατο, σήμερα έγινε κάτι περίεργο. Το πρωί βρήκα ένα αυγό σπασμένο στη σχάρα και το μεσημέρι η θηλυκιά κλωσσούσε τα υπόλοιπα τρία αυγά πάνω στο πλαστικό της φωλιάς, αφού είχε αφαιρέσει όλο το νήμα που είχε βάλει... Πήρα τα δύο αυγά που μου φάνηκαν ένσπορα και τα έβαλα σε παραμάνα. Στη φωλιά έραψα τσόχα και την ξανάβαλα να πάνε σε νέα γέννα.
Όποιος μπορεί να σκεφτεί γιατί ένα στρωμένο πουλί χάλασε τη φωλιά του ας πει τη γνώμη του... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπραβο ρε Νικο,μηπως εγινε τιποτα το βραδυ?οχι ε?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Όχι ρε. Όλα τα άλλα, στον ίδιο χώρο, ήταν καλά. Και το πρωί καθόταν κανονικά στα νήματα. Τα πέταξε μετά, μέχρι το μεσημέρι που γύρισα από δουλειά... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

